# Specialized Roubaix bashing



## dantheviking (Feb 13, 2006)

Can anyone shed any light on the comments made during this video I found on YouTube? I believe it is from an early spring race this year. Tour of Baskenland? German for the Basque region? I don't know, I don't speak German.
Here's the clip:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BOwxjrJhwJk

I bought an S-Works Roubaix this Fall and these comments are unsettling. I've Goggled around for more information on this but can't find any.

Any insights appreciated.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless you're a sprinter that can push close to a 1000 watts, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Pro riders treat their frames like Ike Turner whoopin' up on Tina back in the day.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> Unless you're a sprinter that can push close to a 1000 watts, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Pro riders treat their frames like Ike Turner whoopin' up on Tina back in the day.


I'd agree with RG on this one....Nothing to worry about...I've got an 07 Roubaix Expert and I've ridden the piss out of it! over 8500km's so far and not a single problem related to frame flex, or anything with the BB area!

You have one hell of a good bike so get out there and ride! Enjoy it and don't worry about those comments!


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel that it is much stifferthan my last bike wich is an older oclv lemond frame. when I stand and hamer I really goes.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Eh, I wouldn't worry about it. Like Retro said, you're probably not pumping out the wattage of a pro cyclist nor are you riding the Dauphine Classics with battered cobblestone roads. The Roubaix was designed to take the abuse of rougher roads and allow for comfortable all-day stages. In order to accomplish this, the frame is definitely softer and more flexy compared to the new Tarmac SL2 and other carbon performance bikes. The Tarmac, with its integrated bottom bracket and FACT crankset is supposed to be incredibly stiff. Most importantly, though, is that Specialized warranties their frames for life. If something unfortunate does happen to your ride, they'll take care of you.

I did think it was interesting, reading some viewer comments from the YouTube page and even the title of this thread, that people took the commentators remarks as mean-spirited or Specialized "bashing". I hardly got that sense at all, his comments were matter-of-fact. New technology is going to take a beating and manufacturers routinely utilize the pro tour for real-world testing to reveal weaknesses in their design. I didn't think there was anything wrong with what was said.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with what everyone else here is saying, and only want to add that almost 10,000 miles on my '06 Roubaix Expert/Pro, with more crashes than I care to mention or remember, and no hint of any problem. Enjoy your nice bike.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

They mentioned Ridley having issues too...

Big deal... You know, if Tom Boonen doesn't rip the BB out of his Specialized, chances are gonna be slim that anyone else will.

Just ride it, and like the other post mentioned, Specialized will back up their frames.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> They mentioned Ridley having issues too...
> 
> Big deal... You know, if Tom Boonen doesn't rip the BB out of his Specialized, chances are gonna be slim that anyone else will.
> 
> Just ride it, and like the other post mentioned, Specialized will back up their frames.


Please be Aware......

From Future Publications Bike Radar http://www.bikeradar.com/blogs/article/tom-boonens-new-specialized-10997
Tom Boonen's new SpecializedWednesday, Mar 28, 2007 11.00pm

Tom Boonen is was a happy man after winning Dwars door Vlaanderen on Wednesday, his first ever vicBy Jeff Jones

Tom Boonen is was a happy man after winning Dwars door Vlaanderen on Wednesday, his first ever victory in this Belgian race. The Quick.Step rider was particularly pleased with his new Specialized,* which was made for him after he suffered from back problems on his Tarmac. The new frame is all-aluminium with a beefed up rear triangle, making it 400g heavier than the carbon model.* The other main difference is that the top tube is 1.5cm longer, but the stem is 1cm shorter than Boonen's previous bike.​
Tom is not riding the same bike.

Scot


----------



## dantheviking (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess my OP implied I was worried about ripping the BB shell out myself! I don't have any delusions about that! I was just curious if there was some more information about what was going on. Thanks for the comments.

Indeed, I do love my new bike. 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Scot_Gore said:


> Please be Aware......
> 
> From Future Publications Bike Radar http://www.bikeradar.com/blogs/article/tom-boonens-new-specialized-10997
> Tom Boonen's new SpecializedWednesday, Mar 28, 2007 11.00pm
> ...



He only rode that one while the SL2 was in development. He rode an carbon SL2 the rest of the year. Check out some picture from later races.

Boonen's fit issues come from his desire to ride an absurdly small bike for his size (giant) with super long stems. Nobody should try replicating that. Time had to make a special one-off series for Tom when he was on them I believe as well.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- It's also well documented that Boonen has a bad back from prior crashes years before Specialized got the bike sponsorship. It's not about the bike.....


----------



## dantheviking (Feb 13, 2006)

*from RoadBikeRider newsletter.....*

6. UNCLE AL



No-Fear Stack Height



I heard from a roadie who is replacing his carbon fork. He ran up against this mystery: How many spacers can safely be put between the headset and the stem? He wants to adjust his riding position by raising the handlebar, but he doesn't want to raise the risk of the fork's steerer tube snapping off.



It's a good question and one that needs to be asked more often. Here are my guidelines:

*

For an all-carbon fork (this means steerer tube, too) in the 1-inch size, use no more than 1 inch (2.54 cm) of stack (spacers) between the headset and stem.

*

If it's a 1 1/8-inch steerer on an all-carbon fork, a stack of 1 1/8 inch (2.86 cm) is safe.

*

If the carbon fork has a steel or aluminum steerer tube, you can exceed these stack heights by another 1/2 inch (1.27 cm). 

I've talked to various carbon fork makers and it sounds like there's a fudge factor for small, lightweight recreational riders (not racers). They can safely use slightly more stack than I've just said.



Many pros ride bikes with no spacers, just the stem. This makes for a stiffer front end. But most of us need a higher handlebar than that. 



Now I want you to think about why you might need more height.



Is your frame too small? Is the top tube too long? Should you be using a frame with an extended head tube so stack is not such an issue?



The higher the stack, the more flex you'll feel when pulling hard on the bar, like when climbing or sprinting. It makes the front end feel vague. If you find you need a bunch of stack, maybe it's time for a frame that fits you better.



In some cases, the best solution might be to install a stem with more rise. That would put the bar higher without the need for excessive stack. Be conservative and work with your local bike shop pro to figure out where your handlebar needs to be and how best to get it there.



Installing a fork can be tricky. I once cut a steerer tube three times and it was still too short!


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

*Spacer height on Roubaix*

I see a lot of questions about how many spacers you can use on a carbon fork. I bought a 54cm SL even though the head tube height was too short for me. I found a head tube extender in the Specialized catalog that even the salesman wasn't aware of, it is a press fit and extends head tube 40mm. Looks like it grew there. Now I can still add spacers, probably another 40mm if needed. Suprised nobody has mentioned this option.


----------

